# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Таблетка от разлуки

## БУДДА

14-летняя школьница попыталась покончить с собой, после того как родители запретили ей выходить замуж за 24 летнего парня.

Встречаться со взрослым мужчиной Юле строго-настрого запретили родители. Тогда она проглотила около сотни таблеток от туберкулеза и закрылась у себя в спальне, прикрепив к двери предсмертную записку: *«Я не могу без него жить! Я решила уйти навсегда!».* Мать обнаружила дочь, когда та была уже без сознания.

– Таких самоубийц к нам привозят часто, – говорит заведующий отделением анестезиологии и реанимации Воронежской городской детской больницы № 1 Олег Щербатенко.

Сейчас бедняжка находится в реанимации, а вот Ромео не появился…

Статья из номера 530
от 18 июня 2008

Ирина Гафарова


http://news.mail.ru/incident/1825801/

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

умирать из-за любви, неужели больше смыслов для жизни не остается.

----------


## MATARIEL

помоему кончать из за любви, да в таком то возросте, - глупо... и парень наверно сволочь, раз даже не появлялся...

----------


## Crystal_Lake

в принципе можно понять родителей… 14 и 24, хм… всё может быть конечно, каждый случай отдельный, но больше похоже на какое-то разводилово юной девушки и навешивание ей лапши на уши 24-х летним мужиком.
24 и 34 – это уже как-то совместимо, но чтобы 24-х летний парень посмотрел на девочку в 14 лет, да ещё и замуж предложил – не верится… хотя всё может быть.

а родителям всё-таки надо было что-то решать и какой-то компромисс находить, а не тупо запрещать…
да и вообще, мало ли что напишут в прессе, почти уверена, что всё не так было на самом деле.



> помоему кончать из за любви, да в таком то возросте, - глупо...


 аффект просто, наверное...

----------


## Испорченная миром

> помоему кончать из за любви, да в таком то возросте, - глупо...


 по-моему в любом возрасте глупо....

"24 и 34 – это уже как-то совместимо, но чтобы 24-х летний парень посмотрел на девочку в 14 лет,"
очень даже может быть, парням много и не надо, чтоб внешность норм была и любила, и счас в 14 выглядят на все 20, акселерация жуткая....хотя да,парень скорее всего лох и девчушка дура...не верится чтоб у них что-то серьезное было...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------

